# Infinity Ref. Three Speaker Question



## select4less (Sep 15, 2009)

I puchased a pair if Infinity Three Speakers (Bookshelf) 8" Woofer, 5" Mid, and Tweeter at an estate sale last week. The FOAM surrounds on the woofer, have some bad spots. My question is: How important is the foam surround to the sound of the speaker? The speakers sound so good, I am wondering if replacing the rounds would even make the speakers sound better. I understand that these Infinity speakers fall into the classic or maybe even "Vintage" realm. I would appreciate any comments on the FOAM SURROUNDS , Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HomeTheaterShack.
I am not that familiar with the vintage Infinity Speaker line, but know they sound quite nice. I do know that if the foam is starting to degrade and you intend to keep them for a while, it is probably worth getting refoamed. However, without a picture, it is hard to gauge how much damage there is.

Here is a thread discussing the Infinity Reference Three from another forum: http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/showthread.php?t=66682

There was some really good info on that thread that warranted the link. Glad that you are enjoying your speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Jack. If the surrounds have and air leakage, it could degrade the sound. Also, if the surround foam is not supporting the cone properly, it could cause the coil to rub against the magnet, not a good thing. There should be enough info around here to help you replace the foam if necessary. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I definitely agree with everything about the importance of refoaming. Hopefully, there is a shop in your area which offers that service if not wishing to go down the diy route.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## select4less (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you Dennis I appricate all the info. I can get.


----------



## select4less (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you for your Info. That helpd, Jack


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

My pleasure. If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to ask. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## select4less (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for the Information on the "THREAD" on that other site. Good information on my R3 speakers, regards, Jack


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Glad that it helped. After searching around here and elsewhere for information about your Speakers, that particular thread offered a good deal of specific information warranting the link.

Are you going to get your speakers restored?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## deafbykhorns (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a pair of the 3B Infinity references, the surrounds last about 10 years. Click on parts express link below for foam surrounds, well worth the repair.


----------



## select4less (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, In fact I found a local guy that did it for me, They sound so good, I decided to keep them, instesd of selling on E-Bay. I bought a Denon Vintage Stereo Receiver at an estate sale(A DRA700)Paid $15.00 and between the Infinity 3's and the Denon, I am getting some great sound. Thanks everyone for your input on the Infinity speakers.


----------



## kanaha (Jan 6, 2010)

Good evening everyone,

It is a pleasure to be here, I'm new to this forum, I'm from Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, would like to think about the Infinity Entra Tree, are good, I can buy without worry.

I appreciate everyone's attention and sorry for my English.

Kanaha :T


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome kanaha. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## kanaha (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Dennis,


How are you, hope very well.

I would like your opinion on the Infinity Entra Tree, it is worth buying, what do you think the sound of them.

Thank you for your attention.

Again, sorry for my English


Kanaha :T


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Since I have never owned those speakers, I can't really comment on them. If they sound good to you, go for it. Dennis


----------

